# My Floor Now That I Have a Chihuahua



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

:love1:Riddled with socks, bones, gloves and toys! Yes. She owns me. :love1:


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

I want Pidgeonsheep's camera so baaaaaaad....


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I love that pic! Now you just need to teach Ponyo to tidy up


----------



## MinniesMom (Jan 24, 2014)

too cute and all too familiar!! I love the "Yeah I made a mess...and?" look lol.


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

Wicked Pixie, can I?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

You can try! Harley will pick things up and put them into the toy basket on command. The trouble is he is so proud of himself for doing such a good job, that he has to get them all out again to play with them lol. Plus as soon as he put something in, someone else goes 'oooh that looks interesting!' and gets it out again, so it all gets a bit silly here!
With just one dog it would definitely be possible though.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Hahaha, I just looked around and I see six toys strewn around already this morning. I picked them all up and put them in the basket before bed last night. Small price to pay for all their cuteness.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I don't see a thing wrong with that floor....... looks like mine


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

It is both cleaner and tidier than mine lol


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Oh ! I thought floors were suppose to look like that?  What a sweetheart


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

Ain't it great?! She's so sweet!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Yeah that looks about right. Looking around me right now I see 8 toys and a couple of dog blankets that they dragged in the middle of the room.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Wish my girls played with toys...but then again, maybe not LOL. She looks very cute ...

I could have Pidges camera and still not get her results...she has a real eye for content..


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

That is beautiful! I love it! I also wish mine would play with toys! The only time they get out is if I initiate playtime! Then . . . I guess it would be up to me to put them back! Ugh!


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Great pic Ponyo is a real cutie! 



x


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

I don't mind the mess - makes the house looked lived-in. And it's easy enough to heave everything back into the toy box at the end of the day. I'd love to know how to teach the dogs how to tidy, though!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Looks familiar lol


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Such a cute pic!  There are a ton of toys and bones on our floor. lol I dont mind at all though. My kids are older now (all teens) and don't leave toys around anymore so i just traded the toy mess in for dog toy mess. que sera sera!


----------



## Habbysmama (Dec 28, 2013)

I thought if you had a chihuahua that your floor was suppose to look like that? Every morning after breakfast, my floor looks like that. At least he waits until after he eats.


----------



## Jaclyn_M (Sep 5, 2012)

Haha, my floor is the same. I have Kongs, kibble-dispensing toys, spoons (because I let him lick the spoon that I used to fill the Kong), stuffed animals, etc. My husband says that he has me completely wrapped around his paw!


----------



## adanwmackey (Feb 6, 2014)

LOL I also felt a little disorganized after I got my pet but now I am used to it.


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

Jaclyn, LOVE your chi's name!!!


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

My chi is named after a cartoon character, too!










Ponyo is the little girl fish! She's tiny and loves ham... just like my chi.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Lol! Your floor looks like my floor and I have two chis!


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Yup, same here, furry bone, kong, piglet, balls, 2 disembowelled stuffed monkeys that came free with packets of biscuits and about 15 bully sticks. I hate those things, find em stuck to everything. Went out once with one stuck to the back of my jumper 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

I consider the toys like sprinkles on a cupcake when I clean my house. I'm starting to actually enjoy, after a good wipe down/vaccuuming, bringing out the gathered toys in their basket and "sprinkling" them all over the floor. It's like a "Yay! Mom's done cleaning and now it's time to plaaaaaaay!"


----------

